# BF3 Config Utility



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v2.1*




Spoiler: Screen Shots



*Main Screen*





*Graphics Screen*






*Advanced Screen*





*Console Commands Screen*





*Controls Screen* - Coming soon!





*Websites Screen* - This is just quick links to some helpful resources.





*Profile Screen*





*Config File Screen*





*Battlelog Browser*









Spoiler: Previous Change Logs



Log:

Profiles are disabled for now. I'll get them going tomorrow!
If you have Origins up then you may have to click save a few times, but it will save and confirm that it did!

Change Log v1.1

Profiles now work.
Added Controller Vibration.
Now when you disable Anti-aliasing will auto disable "Anti-aliasing Post".

Change Log v1.2

Fixed an issue with "War Tapes", when selected would cause corrupt Sound in game. War Tapes plays correctly now. Big thanks to erixx for the heads up

Change Log v1.3

New 5.1 setting!
Added call outs to settings.
Changed both Profile config and Config File display text to richtext format. Now you can see the settings easier. I plain to turn the Config File Text display into a Real Text Editor, and not just a crappy notepad viewer. This new display will send the return carriage, and not show it.
New screen shots of the General Tab and Config File tab have been added to the OP.

Change Log v1.4

Fixed an issue not being able to save when selecting "Auto" on "Overall Graphics".
Added Vertical Look (Invert Mouse) setting.
Added Mouse sensitivity setting.
New Advanced Tab layout.
Uploaded new Advanced Tab pic.


Change Log v1.5

Removed a change added in v1.1 "Now when you disable Anti-aliasing will auto disable "Anti-aliasing Post"." -Thanks WhiteZero
Added new setting name for "5.1" to *"5.1 Surround Sound"* on the General Tab.
Added New "Transparent Shadows" setting on the Graphics Tab. This setting is not in the Game Settings.
Added New "Enlighten" setting on the Graphics Tab. This setting is not in the Game Settings.
Added New "Invert Flight" setting on the Advanced Tab.
Added new Link to this thread in the Website Tab
Added More Call outs for settings.
Added a Donate button. Thanks again to the community for wanting this.
Uploaded New pics and added to OP.
New Graphics Tab Layout.

Change Log v1.6

Added "Disable Mouse Sensitivity" for users that are having issues with this setting. I'm still researching this issue, but I can't get the error to show. It saves correctly for me. Sadly I spent most of my day trying to resolve this issue and wasn't able to add the Brightness and Contrast settings. I really want to add Contrast to the Utility, but I don't want to add another slider until more people tell me that the "Mouse Sensitivity" Set works for them. I would greatly appreciate it if users would post if it's working for them. Thanks Gamers!
Removed the Code1 Error message. I tested this today as well to ensure it saved every time, and did not crash. I'm happy to say no crashes!


Change Log v1.7

Changed "5.1 Surround Sound" to "5.1 / 7.1 Surround Sound. - Thanks Sgt.Denzil!
Now "Your Sound System" settings remember your settings when enabling or disabling "5.1 / 7.1 Surround Sound".
Now the "Desired Horizontal FOV" saves your last setting instead of reverting back to "90".
Added the ability to make direct changes in the Config Tab Window.
Added a "Save" button on the Config Tab to save changes made directly in the Config Tab Window.
Added a "Undo" button on the Config Tab to revert back to your previous settings and not just "Reset" back to default.
Changed the Call out on the "Donate" button.
Added what version to the top of the "BF3 Config Utility". - Thanks Druuge Fuel!
Added new Config Tab pic to Screen shot section[/COLOR][/SIZE]
Version v1.6 received 5131 downloads!  Thanks everyone! 

Change Log v1..8





Added Auto Check for Updates.

Added Dialogue volume control.

Added Music Volume control.

Added Menu Strip with Save, check for update, and about.

Added Joystick Sensitivity slider.

Added Mouse Sensitivity Vehicle slider.

Added DeadZone Slider.

Added Contrast slider.

Added Brightness slider.

Added Start Game Button.

Added advanced tab background graphics.

Added New Console Commands tab.

Added console settings in the console tab.

Added direct input to the user.cfg file where you put console commands that will start with the game.

Added New Controls tab.

Added save progress bar.

*Version v1.7 received 25,044 downloads!  Thanks everyone!* 

Change Log v1.8.0.1





Fixed an issue where the user didn't have a "user.cfg" file already setup would kick out an Error. - Thanks Nissan x!

Change Log v1.9





5.1/7.1 Surround Sound added back to the general tab

Fullscreen moved to the Graphic's tab

VSync moved to the Graphic's tab

Resolved an issue when starting the "BF3 Config Utility" and receiving the error - "Error Config file not loading correctly. If you made a backup click reset button at the bottom."

*Version v1.8.0.1 received 1,015 downloads!  Thanks everyone!* 

Change Log v2.0





New Battlelog Browser add!

Add a Button to launch Battlelog Browser on the Advanced Tab!

Open Battlelog Browser from the Tools drop down list at the top!

Version displays correctly at the top.

New Pictures add to OP.

*Version v1.9.0.0 received 16,117 downloads!  Thanks everyone!* 



Change Log v2.1





Resolved multiple issues with the *Battlelog Browser*. The *Battlelog Browser* functions correctly now.

*"Desired horizontal FOV"* setting remembers what you selected to calculate FoV. _- Thanks Dev1lman_

Re-wrote some code to increase the *"BF3 Config Utility"* launch/load time.

Renamed the *"Open Battlelog Browser"* to *"Launch Battlelog Browser"* on the *"Advanced"* tab.

Added a call out to the *"Launch Battlelog Browser"* drop down from the *Tools* drop down menu.

Added a call out to the *"Launch Battlelog Browser"* button located on the *"Advanced"* tab.

*Version v1.9.0.0 received 16,117 downloads!  Thanks everyone!* 



Spoiler: Bug alert



No bugs in this release yet!





Spoiler: BF3 Config Utility Disclaimer



*Disclaimer*

The *"BF3 Config Utility"* is provided as is without any guarantees or warranty.
The author is under no obligation to provide support, service, corrections, or upgrades to the *"BF3 Config Utility"*.
The posted file is in no way associated with *"techpowerup!"*. Please direct any issues or questions in this thread.
By executing or Downloading the *"BF3 Config Utility"* you agree to these terms.






Spoiler: Donations




$5.00 - after paypal charges $4.50
$2.00 - after paypal charges $1.64
$4.20 - after paypal charges $3.78
$10.00 - after paypal charges $9.31
$5.00 - after paypal charges $4.50
$10.00 - after paypal charges $9.31
*Total to date = $33.04*

*Thank you to everyone that has donated!* 





Spoiler: Requirements



Microsoft .Net Framework 4 - Download



*Also don't forget to checkout the New BF3 Browser Utility 1.2 Here*



Spoiler: Screen Shots



*Main Screen*


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for the updates  i was waiting for this...hopefully ati will have another CAP to fix 5xxx crossfire issues


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 26, 2011)

I started to PM you earlier to see how it was coming along. If you need any help.. were here for ya man!


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 26, 2011)

Alright Mindweaver, can't wait to try the config utility out, thanks for working on one!  Hope its soon.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys! I was really busy today... But i got a lot done! I will release something tomorrow!  I still haven't got a whole game in.. hehehe I've put all my extra time into this Config utility.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2011)

*BF3 Config Utility v1.0*

It's up guys! Get it!  Hope everybody likes it!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2011)

Can we get some pics of what it looks like?  Thanks...


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Can we get some pics of what it looks like?  Thanks...



 Sorry EastCoasthandle! I'm going to try, and get some pics up a little later tonight.. Got to spend some time with the wife..  And find some time to actually play the game..lol I still haven't gotten a whole round in yet.. lol But i'll get some up here shortly.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 28, 2011)

dude ... awesome app!









http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/Screenshot-2011-10-27_20.12.04.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/Screenshot-2011-10-27_20.12.12.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/Screenshot-2011-10-27_20.12.21.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/111027/Screenshot-2011-10-27_20.12.36.png


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> dude ... awesome app!



Thanks for helping me out with the pics!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the utility!  Just used it, and I even remembered to make a backup 

Only because the popup told me to.


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 28, 2011)

Good going Mindweaver!  I can't wait to get home and try this out.  I'll let you know what I find. Pics make it look good so far.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.1*


Profiles now work.
Added Controller Vibration.
Now when you disable Anti-aliasing will auto disable "Anti-aliasing Post".

Version v1.0 got 138 downloads over night!


----------



## erixx (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Mind weaver!

1st is 1st, thank you for the nice app!

I installed it yesterday. It is really nice. Just one bug?: I changed my sound settings within your app. (from headphones to war tapes) Then when I played I had sonic chaos like the end of the world party! All noises distorted.

I changed this setting back and fore in the game and it is fine again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Hi Mind weaver!
> 
> 1st is 1st, thank you for the nice app!
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'll check to see what's going on with the sound. I've not put mine on war tapes yet.. I'll test it out on mine. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, i had the same experience with the sound.  Once i changed it in game, it fixed the sound problem.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 29, 2011)

This should be put on the front page of TPU.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This should be put on the front page of TPU.



Word.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice, now I can change the settings without even loading the game


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 29, 2011)

Is there a way to make a setting between DX10 and DX11?

Thanks.

Awesome work btw.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Is there a way to make a setting between DX10 and DX11?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Awesome work btw.



I'm working on that now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2011)

New BF3 Confg Utility v1.2
Change log:

Fixed an issue with "War Tapes", when selected would cause corrupt Sound in game. War Tapes plays correctly now. Big thanks to erixx for the heads up! 

Version v1.1 got 101 downloads!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 29, 2011)

Quick question regarding the audio options on this game.  I can't seem to get it to force 5.1 with the settings I'm going with.

Should I have it set on hi-fi or home cinema or some other setting to get my rear speakers involved?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Quick question regarding the audio options on this game.  I can't seem to get it to force 5.1 with the settings I'm going with.
> 
> Should I have it set on hi-fi or home cinema or some other setting to get my rear speakers involved?



I don't have a 5.1 system.. but from what i can tell in the config file it's the "home cinema" and "War Tapes". Try those settings, and if you would let me know. I've found some more audio settings that i'm going to add in hopefully on the next build. I have to test them first. My wife and I are going to a Halloween party tonight, and I have a lot to do tomorrow. I won't be able to put out a new version until Monday, but when i do i hope to add more audio features.  Thanks for using the config utility!


----------



## Druuge Fuel (Oct 30, 2011)

I registered here to say I appreciate this utility. 

Question though, can you explain the FOV function? What's different between this and the FOV function in the game's menu screen?  I'm not quite understanding the Horizontal FOV, independent FOV, the calculate vertical FOV.  Also, is your program a solution to the locked FOV in Single Player?

Thanks again for the utility, I recommend the next update have a help box or possibly be able to hover over things to get an ALT-TEXTish explanation.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2011)

If you could make it so that key bindings could be easily changed I'd be massively grateful.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a hell of a good idea, sounds like a bunch of work, too.

Also, I really dig the way the icon looks on my Desktop.  Cool.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks m8 for the great tool,

how about adding a "Go" button which starts the game (pointing to bf3.exe) ?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2011)

Druuge Fuel said:


> I registered here to say I appreciate this utility.
> 
> Question though, can you explain the FOV function? What's different between this and the FOV function in the game's menu screen?  I'm not quite understanding the Horizontal FOV, independent FOV, the calculate vertical FOV.  Also, is your program a solution to the locked FOV in Single Player?
> 
> Thanks again for the utility, I recommend the next update have a help box or possibly be able to hover over things to get an ALT-TEXTish explanation.


 Thanks for Registering here at TPU! The community here is kickass! 

 Now about the FoV (Field of View), when monitors where only 4:3 the uses of FoV in game wasn't needed, but when wide screen monitors (16:9, and 16:10) came along the need for FoV in game was born (example: a 22" monitor with 1680x1050 is a 16:10 monitor. You can set your 16:10 monitor to out put 16:9, but you will have black lines in the top, and the bottom of your screen). Now back to about the settings I use.. (Sorry this is long, but I don't know any other way to explain it)

In my Utility I'm using the formula Rich aka Rulesy uses for BFBC2 (hFoV = 2 * atan(tan(vFoV/2) * width/height)). Anytime you are allowed to change FOV in a game it's based on the vFoV (Vertical Field of View), but you need a hFoV (Horizontal Field of View) to complete the Formula, which most players use 90, 100, 110 hFoV to complete the formula (I've seen some users that use 16:9 use 120 hFoV). You can go over to WSGF (widescreengamingforum) and get great help with FoV. I've found that most users use 110 hFoV, but lately i've seen a lot of people just tell everyone to use 90 vFoV and to do that you would need to use 115.5 hFoV.. and I say that's incorrect, but I guess it's not enough difference to the eye from 84 vFoV to the users. I hope that helps and wasn't confusing.. 

Oh, and i plain to add call outs to each setting to help the player understand what the setting does. 




DrPepper said:


> If you could make it so that key bindings could be easily changed I'd be massively grateful.



I'm working on that now! 



MT Alex said:


> That's a hell of a good idea, sounds like a bunch of work, too.
> 
> Also, I really dig the way the icon looks on my Desktop.  Cool.



Thanks! I was worried that players with think the icon was to busy. 



n0tiert said:


> thanks m8 for the great tool,
> 
> how about adding a "Go" button which starts the game (pointing to bf3.exe) ?



Thanks that's a great idea i'll try and add that on the next build.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm working on that now!



I might make love to you unexpectedly.


----------



## Bow (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I might make love to you unexpectedly.







Bow said:


>


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 31, 2011)

This is awesome man, thanks.  Everytime I change settings in game it crashes so this will be perfect.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.3*

Change Log v1.3

New 5.1 setting!
Added call outs to settings.
Changed both Profile config and Config File display text to richtext format. Now you can see the settings easier. I plain to turn the Config File Text display into a Real Text Editor, and not just a crappy notepad viewer. This new display will send the return carriage, and not show it.
New screen shots of the General Tab and Config File tab have been added to the OP.

Version v1.2 got 233 downloads!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2011)

Thnx MW great lil program


----------



## bogie (Oct 31, 2011)

As you are working on key bindings is it at all possible to make our HAT buttons work on the joystick without having to press another button for free look mode?

Kinda need:

Freelook + HAT UP
Freelook + HAT DOWN
Freelook + HAT LEFT
Freelook + HAT RIGHT

binded together if you know what I mean?

Thanks for the great tool!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Thnx MW great lil program



Thanks Crunching Brotha!  I've got a lot of ideas to add, i hope everyone will enjoy! 



bogie said:


> As you are working on key bindings is it at all possible to make our HAT buttons work on the joystick without having to press another button for free look mode?
> 
> Kinda need:
> 
> ...



I'll look into this! It's sad but I still use an old ms Sidewinder..lol But it has HAT.. hehehe Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2011)

WTF? How did I miss this release 6 days ago? 

I gotta stop relying on the New Posts button, man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> WTF? How did I miss this release 6 days ago?
> 
> I gotta stop relying on the New Posts button, man.



About time you showed up!  

@everybody
I'll have a new update tomorrow! I've added, "Mouse Sensitivity" and will be in the next update.  I want to add a few more things before I release it. I thought about just releasing a new update tonight, but I don't know if it's a big enough change to put out an update?.. So, I'd like to know what you all think? Would everyone like for me to put it out big or small? or Just wait till I add a few things then release it? 

One more question? What do you guys think about me adding something to check if I've put an update out? Like an auto check when you start the program or a button for you to click that will check whenever you want to see if one is out? Let me know gamers! All suggestions are welcome! Thanks for supporting this project!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> One more question? What do you guys think about me adding something to check if I've put an update out? Like an auto check when you start the program or a button for you to click that will check whenever you want to see if one is out? Let me know gamers! All suggestions are welcome!



yes plz


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2011)

First off, what you are doing with this utility is great *tips hat*
Secondly, any updates you do it would be nice to have a release for


----------



## Altered (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks great so far. I know you must have 10000 hrs in it. It would not offend anyone I dont think for you to include a paypal donation. Hint Hint


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.4*

Change Log v1.4

Fixed an issue not being able to save when selecting "Auto" on "Overall Graphics".
Added Vertical Look (Invert Mouse) setting.
Added Mouse sensitivity setting. 
New Advanced Tab layout.
Uploaded new Advanced Tab pic.
Version v1.3 got 236 downloads!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## highone (Nov 2, 2011)

I, too, registered here just to say thanks.

I also have a request for you. Can you post a donations link, if it's OK with this forum, so we can donate to you for creating a utility that helps out the community this much?

You are updating this thing enough to where I would like to shoot you 10 bucks from our clan as a thank you.

Now my alterior motive:

#1. Is it possible that you can allow additions to the config tab instead of ONLY the settings currently in our configs? I tried adding lines and hitting save but then the config tab removed those lines and went back to what it was before. I'm not sure it saved... but I think it just removed them.

#2. I think adding binds to actions would be fantastic as well.

#3. Thanks again for the handy-dandy utility. You did a wonderful job and I hope you keep making it better.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2011)

highone said:


> I, too, registered here just to say thanks.
> 
> I also have a request for you. Can you post a donations link, if it's OK with this forum, so we can donate to you for creating a utility that helps out the community this much?
> 
> ...




Thanks! I think donations would be great. I could use that to make the config utility better (like hosting for a auto-update or update alert function). Now about the config tab. Yes, right now you can't make changes directly in that tab, but I am working to make that tab a text editor to allow those changes. Hopefully i'll be able to add that to an update soon. Thanks for the support!


----------



## hlxbravo (Nov 3, 2011)

Like that other guy, I too have registered just to say thanks a million for this, it sounds and looks awesome and I shall definitely be trying this out when I get home from work.
It is exactly what I need, as my game crashes if I click on the video tab...up until now I haven't even seen what my settings are, let alone change them.
I like the sound of a keybind config too, as parts of the original one are broken, mainly binding gamepads.
Awesome job! 

p.s. an auto update would be a great addition too.


----------



## WhiteZero (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I linked this up over on Reddit. So prepare for an influx of downloads.
It's also linked over on HardForum.

Thanks for the awesome program, Mindweaver.

I had a concern, the changelog says "Now when you disable Anti-aliasing will auto disable "Anti-aliasing Post".
There should definitely be an option to set Deffered and Post AA separately, just like you can in-game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2011)

WhiteZero said:


> Hey guys, I linked this up over on Reddit. So prepare for an influx of downloads.
> It's also linked over on HardForum.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome program, Mindweaver.
> ...



Thanks WhiteZero! More suggestions and testing would be great from others. 

Now about your concern. I was hesitant to make that change. I guess, i was trying to help the gamer. I figured if you where disabling AA then you would disable AA post. Does AA Post do anything once you've disabled AA? I don't really know myself.. I can open that up on next update. That wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## WhiteZero (Nov 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Does AA Post do anything once you've disabled AA? I don't really know myself.. I can open that up on next update. That wouldn't be a problem.



Yes, Post AA is Post-Processing AA, such as nVidia's FXAA or AMD's MLAA (I'm not sure if BF3 is using one or the either or both)

Personally, I've found that turning off Deferred AA and only using Post AA provides excellent image quality with a lower performance hit than normal AA (Deferred AA in BF3).


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2011)

WhiteZero said:


> Yes, Post AA is Post-Processing AA, such as nVidia's FXAA or AMD's MLAA (I'm not sure if BF3 is using one or the either or both)
> 
> Personally, I've found that turning off Deferred AA and only using Post AA provides excellent image quality with a lower performance hit than normal AA (Deferred AA in BF3).



Awesome! Thanks for the info! I'll correct this issue on the next build! I should have one up tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## WhiteZero (Nov 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info! I'll correct this issue on the next build! I should have one up tonight. Thanks again!



Glad to help


----------



## ozon (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for your work.

I get some errors on Programm start.



The Tool start up if i click on next.
I post the complede error on http://pastebin.com/uVc3pcL8

Other Problem,
the Tool set my mouse sensitivity to zero.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2011)

ozon said:


> Thanks for your work.
> 
> I get some errors on Programm start.
> [url]http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/fn76puuv/thumb/error.PNG[/URL]
> ...



Hey ozon! Sorry you're having problems. My program requires that you have Microsoft .Net 4 installed. You can go here and install it. Thanks! I'll add a reminder on the OP that you need Microsoft .Net 4 to run the program. 

Edit: About the mouse problem. Can you update your .net first then tell me what happens? The Utility shouldn't have changed anything as long as you didn't "Save". Thanks


----------



## ozon (Nov 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> My program requires that you have Microsoft .Net 4 installed.


My Windows was "up-to-date" but i installed the .Net Framwork.  The programm has the same problem again. But Windows-Update show now new updates. The Updates http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2468871 and http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2533523 are installed now. But your tool display the same error.


Mindweaver said:


> The Utility shouldn't have changed anything as long as you didn't "Save".


 Thats right. The tool dosnt touch the Config if i dosnt "save".

I try to make a backup from my BF3 Config and delete it. Possibly your tools do not like not my configuration .


----------



## ozon (Nov 3, 2011)

ozon said:


> I try to make a backup from my BF3 Config and delete it.


 Ok, it dosnt help.

But if i save the settings and restart the tool, no errors come up. It appears that BF3 change anything in the settings which prepares the problems.

//Edit:
After some experiments....
Ok, the problem are the Mouse sensitivity. If i Change it ingame - the error come up. If I save settings with the tool, my sensitivity ingame are zero.

Your Tool set "GstInput.MouseSensitivity 0*,*510000" ...
BF3 set "GstInput.MouseSensitivity 0*.*510000"

s/,/. helps


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks ozon for all the info! Can you post your config file? Thanks! Also, can you tell me what language your games is using? That may be the problem. If you post your config file i'll update the program for your language. Thanks again!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2011)

ozon said:


> Ok, it dosnt help.
> 
> But if i save the settings and restart the tool, no errors come up. It appears that BF3 change anything in the settings which prepares the problems.
> 
> ...



That's very odd. I recreated that scenario and saved it and it saved "GstInput.MouseSensitivity 0*.*510000". I also checked that part of the code and it's not coded to put a "*,*". Just a "*.*" between the numbers. 

Can I ask someone else to save there Mouse Sensitivity to 0.510000 and let me know? Thanks


----------



## ozon (Nov 3, 2011)

My (Working) Config: http://pastebin.com/dsn0pmub
I use the German Version (should be a multilingual Version).

My ingame gui is German and my audio language english.

Other Think...can you implement "PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable"? Dosnt like use the console every map load .


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 3, 2011)

ozon said:


> My (Working) Config: http://pastebin.com/dsn0pmub
> I use the German Version (should be a multilingual Version).
> 
> My ingame gui is German and my audio language english.
> ...



With the working config loaded, can you open my program and backup successfully? If so then try and make changes inside my program and then post that config. Thanks 

I'm finishing up v1.5 now. I'll check back here when I complete the new build. Version 1.5 has some nice new features you can't change in game!


----------



## ozon (Nov 3, 2011)

My misstake. The posted config works in BF3 - it have 0*.*xxxx and produce the error in your tool. Your tool set 0*,*xxxx and it dosnt works in BF3. The value is not the problem - Decimal and Point.

I look on my Friend PC. The same problem.


----------



## swedgen (Nov 4, 2011)

Great utility! I like the layout and graphics! In the graphics settings is there any way to hide or move the chat window? Admin messages are a PITA and it block a lot of the FOV! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

ozon said:


> My misstake. The posted config works in BF3 - it have 0*.*xxxx and produce the error in your tool. Your tool set 0*,*xxxx and it dosnt works in BF3. The value is not the problem - Decimal and Point.
> 
> I look on my Friend PC. The same problem.



  I've finished v1.5 and tested the mouse sensitivity setting over and over. I've not received that error. The "BF3 Config Utility" isn't coded to put a ",". I've setup more error correction in my code. The Error message has a specific Code (Code 1, Code 2, etc.) in v1.5. If you receive one of the codes please post it back here. I'll keep testing. Thanks



swedgen said:


> Great utility! I like the layout and graphics! In the graphics settings is there any way to hide or move the chat window? Admin messages are a PITA and it block a lot of the FOV!
> Thanks!



I don't know if i understand what chat window you are talking about (In game)? Thanks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.5*

Change Log v1.5

Removed a change added in v1.1 "Now when you disable Anti-aliasing will auto disable "Anti-aliasing Post"." -Thanks WhiteZero
Added new setting name for "5.1" to *"5.1 Surround Sound"* on the General Tab. 
Added New "Transparent Shadows" setting on the Graphics Tab. This setting is not in the Game Settings.
Added New "Enlighten" setting on the Graphics Tab. This setting is not in the Game Settings.
Added New "Invert Flight" setting on the Advanced Tab.
Added new Link to this thread in the Website Tab
Added More Call outs for settings.
Added a Donate button. Thanks again to the community for wanting this.
Uploaded New pics and added to OP.
New Graphics Tab Layout.
*Version v1.4 received 1340 downloads!  Thanks everyone!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

I get "settings not saved code1"


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I get "settings not saved code1"



 You have *battlelog* open or the *game*. I've notice this when they are open. It doesn't do it all the time but some of the time. One of the two programs are reading the config file when you are trying to save. Just keep clicking ok until it saves successfully. Or keep hitting save until it saves. But it will still save. Thanks Brandon!

*EDIT: I have that "catch error" code wrapped in a "catch error" with that message. I could disable that message and it would only take a few seconds to save. I just want to ensure everyone can keep hitting ok until it saves and no crashes. After a few releases i'll remove the message. It doesn't do it all the time.*


----------



## klr42x (Nov 4, 2011)

What does the "Enlighten" setting do?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

klr42x said:


> What does the "Enlighten" setting do?



From what i've seen it has to do with sun flares/ lens flares, brightness of "HBAO". I was told a good setting to tone down the "HBAO" is disabling this feature and turning contrast to 50%.

I'll have the contrast and brightness settings up tomorrow on the next build.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 4, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This should be put on the front page of TPU.



I think this should be brought up again.  This utility is starting to become extremely popular, who knows when it will go viral.  It is almost the "GPU-Z" entity of the gaming section, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm off to bed Gamers!  Thanks again and I hope everyone understands what i'm trying to accomplish with the error "code1". I want to make sure the program doesn't crash and that everyone realizes that battlelog and the game access this file and that's why it takes longer to save then other times. Nite all! 

EDIT: also i've created the directory and file on a pc with out origins, battlelog, and game. The BF3 Config Utility never sends that error and always saves the first time.  thanks again Gamers!


----------



## ozon (Nov 4, 2011)

First, Thanks for your new Version.



Mindweaver said:


> I've finished v1.5 and tested the mouse sensitivity setting over and over. I've not received that error. The "BF3 Config Utility" isn't coded to put a ",".


The problem is still alive. Look self: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23282716/bf3cfgtoolerror.mp4

This Video show, how this tool change GstInput.MouseSensitivity to Decimal. I Played some hours with this Config. First you will see that your tool dosnt like my vanilla config.


----------



## ultraex2003 (Nov 4, 2011)

hello guys

i have ati 5970
11.10+ 11.9 cap 4

i try the config tool today 1.5 version and is very nice
but i found a problem EVERY TIME  change something in the confing tool ...yes i save the settings
my mouse setting  go to minimum inside the game  and the mouse dont move[very slow]  and must to use option settings in the game to move slider a little for a nice move

thanks again for the nice tool


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll test more today.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

already all over da place

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/bf3-c...-graphics-settings-without-entering-the-game/

keep up the great work m8 


thx !


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> already all over da place
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/bf3-c...-graphics-settings-without-entering-the-game/
> 
> ...



Thanks n0tiert! I posted a thank you in the comments there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you change the code1 error to say "Please close Battlelog or origin?"


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you change the code1 error to say "Please close Battlelog or origin?"



I plain to remove the warning all together on tonight's build. I just want to ensure that the program keeps trying to save until it completes successful. I don't want anyone to have to close battlelog or origins or the game. That wouldn't be much better than having to be in the game to change settings to me.  Thanks Brandon for the suggestion!


----------



## spacemanspliff (Nov 4, 2011)

First off, thank you. Nice job.

Main issue, any clue how to turn off bloom yet? It is making my life miserable on maps like grand bazaar aka big glare.

Also, if you fix key binds, I would love to buy you a pint or 3. Set up a paypal link. I already have 3 other people who want to give you some thank you $.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

spacemanspliff said:


> First off, thank you. Nice job.
> 
> Main issue, any clue how to turn off bloom yet? It is making my life miserable on maps like grand bazaar aka big glare.
> 
> Also, if you fix key binds, I would love to buy you a pint or 3. Set up a paypal link. I already have 3 other people who want to give you some thank you $.



Thanks spacemanspliff! I've read that you can disable the now new feature "Enlighten" and change Contrast to 50% and that helps. Can you test that and let me know if it helped? Thanks

Also, I'm working on Key bindings now. I don't know what release I'll have them in yet, because it's a lot of work. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Sgt.Denzil (Nov 4, 2011)

First of all, great job on the utility! Much appreciated.

I have a few questions which I got noone better to ask 

- what's the config file name and location in the BF3 folder? If it exists and is not implemented into some huge file
- is there ANY way to remove/change console key bind? I use tilde/grave for voice comm and it's frustrating having to change it 
- can you decipher the sound names like "war tapes" ? I got 7.1 system, quality sound card and have no idea which setting to use. BTW If I select 5.1 and then change into War Tapes (or anything else) the 5.1 tick will dissapear


Thanks again & manym many hugs from Croatia!


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 4, 2011)

I have no idea if this is possible but it would be a neat feature: Is it possible to bind a couple of keys to change brightness on-the-fly (without having to go to the Options -> Video screen)? 

Thanks for making a neat little application! 

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

Sgt.Denzil said:


> First of all, great job on the utility! Much appreciated.
> 
> I have a few questions which I got noone better to ask
> 
> ...



Hey Sgt.Denzil! Thanks! Ok now to your questions. 
The config file is located in the *"Battlefield 3"\"Settings"* in your document folder
*Location example:*_C:\Users\SgtDenzil\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings_.
*File Name:*_PROF_SAVE_profile_

I'm working on Key bindings now. They will be in a future update.
Now about the sound. If you enable *"5.1 Surround Sound"* the *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* will auto disable. This is because if you select *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* sound will only output to your left and right speakers, and not to your satellite speakers. The only thing the *"5.1 Surround Sound"* setting does is disable *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* and only allows you to select *"HIFI"*,*"Home Cinema"*, and *"War Taps"* on the *"Your Sound System"* Setting. Those settings are the only settings that will send sound out to your satellite speakers. If you can confirm that sound is sent to every speaker on your 7.1 system. I'll change that from *"5.1 Surround Sound"* to *"Surround Sound"*. Also, it wouldn't be a bad idea for you to ensure that your windows *"Speakers Properties"* under the Advanced Tab/Default Format is set to *16bit , 48000 Hz (DVD Quality)* or *24bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality)*, because that's the default for *"Battlefield 3"*, if it set to any other setting windows will up convert sound quality in game, and that is never a good thing.. It will add extra post processes, and sound will be distorted in game.

I hope this helps! Thanks for supporting the BF3 Config Utility!


----------



## swedgen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know if i understand what chat window you are talking about (In game)? Thanks!



Sorry, yes in game when the admin and rotating server messages come up or you send Say All; (in multiplay) the 'scroll' window(?) on the right. I'll try to get a screen shot.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 4, 2011)

Gotta show this utility more love guys!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2011)

swedgen said:


> Sorry, yes in game when the admin and rotating server messages come up or you send Say All; (in multiplay) the 'scroll' window(?) on the right. I'll try to get a screen shot.



Aww I see... At this time there's not really anything I can do about the in game admin and server messages. I hope they will share more console and config file settings soon. 



Darkleoco said:


> Gotta show this utility more love guys!!


Thanks for the support Darkleoco!   I'm almost ready to put out v1.6!


----------



## Druuge Fuel (Nov 5, 2011)

Mindweaver, thanks man you're really doing a great job.  I've enjoyed watching it evolve from version 1.0 till now. 

This utility would be the *BF3 HOLY GRAIL* if you could customize your Soldiers individual load-out on top of all the other functions it offers.  As it stands, I assume it's not even possible is it?

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Altered (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking great Mindweaver! Seems to be a big hit with the players.


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2011)

Druuge Fuel said:


> Mindweaver, thanks man you're really doing a great job.  I've enjoyed watching it evolve from version 1.0 till now.
> 
> This utility would be the *BF3 HOLY GRAIL* if you could *customize your Soldiers individual load-out* on top of all the other functions it offers.  As it stands, I assume it's not even possible is it?
> 
> Keep up the great work.



I'm working on that too! Never say never.. hehehe but let's get the Key bindings in first.. hehehe and thanks!



Altered said:


> Looking great Mindweaver! Seems to be a big hit with the players.



Thanks buddy!  Any guess on when i can get my lead sir captain testing supervisor? hehehe



Bow said:


>



Thanks Bow! and back at you!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.6*


Change Log v1.6

Added "Disable Mouse Sensitivity" for users that are having issues with this setting. I'm still researching this issue, but I can't get the error to show. It saves correctly for me. Sadly I spent most of my day trying to resolve this issue and wasn't able to add the Brightness and Contrast settings. I really want to add Contrast to the Utility, but I don't want to add another slider until more people tell me that the "Mouse Sensitivity" Set works for them. I would greatly appreciate it if users would post if it's working for them. Thanks Gamers!
Removed the Code1 Error message. I tested this today as well to ensure it saved every time, and did not crash. I'm happy to say no crashes!
*Version v1.5 received 2453 downloads!  Thanks everyone!*


----------



## Druuge Fuel (Nov 5, 2011)

MW, you should put the version number on the splash screen next to the title "BF3 Config Utility". Either that or make an "ABOUT" tab that explains the utility a bit, possibly checks for updates, and of course, shows which version you're running.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2011)

Druuge Fuel said:


> MW, you should put the version number on the splash screen next to the title "BF3 Config Utility". Either that or make an "ABOUT" tab that explains the utility a bit, possibly checks for updates, and of course, shows which version you're running.



Thanks Druuge Fuel I'll add an easier to find Version on the next build!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sgt.Denzil (Nov 5, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm working on Key bindings now. They will be in a future update.



Yea I saw you mention that, but the binding that troubles me isn't natively supported by the game. Or at least I didn't find an official way to change/remove it. It's the  "open console" command, bound by default to GRAVE/TILDA. I'm not sure we understood eachother, my apologies if we have 



Mindweaver said:


> Now about the sound. If you enable *"5.1 Surround Sound"* the *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* will auto disable. This is because if you select *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* sound will only output to your left and right speakers, and not to your satellite speakers. The only thing the *"5.1 Surround Sound"* setting does is disable *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* and only allows you to select *"HIFI"*,*"Home Cinema"*, and *"War Taps"* on the *"Your Sound System"* Setting. Those settings are the only settings that will send sound out to your satellite speakers. If you can confirm that sound is sent to every speaker on your 7.1 system. I'll change that from *"5.1 Surround Sound"* to *"Surround Sound"*. Also, it wouldn't be a bad idea for you to ensure that your windows *"Speakers Properties"* under the Advanced Tab/Default Format is set to *16bit , 48000 Hz (DVD Quality)* or *24bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality)*, because that's the default for *"Battlefield 3"*, if it set to any other setting windows will up convert sound quality in game, and that is never a good thing.. It will add extra post processes, and sound will be distorted in game.[/list]
> 
> I hope this helps! Thanks for supporting the BF3 Config Utility!




I can already confirm that ALL speakers are working. My windows settings are at DVD quality and my drivers app set to 7.1. The sound ingame is amazing, and the 7.1 once again excels at locating nearby enemies and flying bullets/rockets 
I was asking that question only in regards of quality, since in many games they give you options like "low-medium-high quallity" so you can make your pick easy, while being aware that higher settings will cause more hardware usage. 



Anyway keep up the good work


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2011)

Sgt.Denzil said:


> Yea I saw you mention that, but the binding that troubles me isn't natively supported by the game. Or at least I didn't find an official way to change/remove it. It's the  "open console" command, bound by default to GRAVE/TILDA. I'm not sure we understood eachother, my apologies if we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww sorry it was a long day yesterday..lol As of right now there is no way to change the *GRAVE/TILDA* key. 

Thanks for clearing that up that 7.1 works. I'll make the changes to *"Surround Sound"* on next build. Now to explain the Quality using surround sound.

*low = HIFI*
*Medium = Home Cinema*
*High = War Tapes*

I'll add that clarification to the call outs on the *"5.1 Surround Sound"* soon to be just *"Surround Sound"* thanks to you!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2011)

Just a note to all the config'ers out there. I think War Tapes combined with an *unchecked* enhanced stereo option is the best for directional sound (using sound to your advantage in multiplayer). Until I turned enhanced stereo off, I didn't have those cat-like reflexed snapping my view towards the sound of gunfire like I can pull off in other games.

Note: I am using an ASUS Xonar DX with Sennheiser PC 350's, so stereo sound.


----------



## Sgt.Denzil (Nov 5, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Aww sorry it was a long day yesterday..lol As of right now there is no way to change the *GRAVE/TILDA* key.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up that 7.1 works. I'll make the changes to *"Surround Sound"* on next build. Now to explain the Quality using surround sound.
> 
> ...



Yea I imagine your days are packed right about now so the confusion is not a problem at all 
If I may suggest, make it "5.1/7.1 surround" and all the thanks go to you man 

Now stop working and go kick some BF3 ass


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Just a note to all the config'ers out there. I think War Tapes combined with an *unchecked* enhanced stereo option is the best for directional sound (using sound to your advantage in multiplayer). Until I turned enhanced stereo off, I didn't have those cat-like reflexed snapping my view towards the sound of gunfire like I can pull off in other games.
> 
> Note: I am using an ASUS Xonar DX with Sennheiser PC 350's, so stereo sound.



Thanks DanishDevil! Exactly! If you notice when ever you select "*5.1 Surround Sound*" in the "*BF3 Config Utility*" it auto unchecks "*Enhanced Stereo Mode*" and only lets you select "*HIFI*", "*Home Cinema*", and "*War Tapes*". Any one of those three settings will send sound to all of your Surround sound speakers. :Toast:



Sgt.Denzil said:


> Yea I imagine your days are packed right about now so the confusion is not a problem at all
> If I may suggest, make it "5.1/7.1 surround" and all the thanks go to you man
> 
> Now stop working and go kick some BF3 ass



Thanks Sgt.Denzil! On the next update I'll change that to "*5.1/7.1 surround*".  


@Everybody
I wasn't able to work on the "*BF3 Config Utility*" today. I spend the day with my wife. So, no update tonight.. :shadedshu


----------



## Dr. Phd (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for this tool, Mindweaver.
It's great already, it will be amazing when key configuration gets put in.
After that, the sky is the limit! Loadouts, loadout presets, before you know it both Origin AND Battlelog will be obsolete.


----------



## npore (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey, thanks heaps for this awesome tool.

I have noticed a little bug - when you have the 5.1 surround box ticked, whenever you re-open the tool it defaults to HIFI, rather than pull your previous selection (in my case home cinema). Not huge, just means whenever I re-open the tool i have to change it back to home cinema.

Also I'm not sure why you would call War Tapes high quality. It just uses a lot of compression to make the sound more intense. If you have good speakers, Home Cinema should be the best quality as it has the most dynamic range. I use high end headphones with my sound card using the 6 channels to create virtual 3D stereo output. It's awesome - part of that awesomeness is the greater dynamic range. But I can see why some people would like War Tapes if they don't have high end gear.

I wonder what GstAudio.SoundSystemSize 20 is all about. Anyone know? Someone said you need to put it to 51 to get 5.1 output but I definitely get 6 channel output with it on 20...

Anyway thanks again


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2011)

Dr. Phd said:


> Thank you very much for this tool, Mindweaver.
> It's great already, it will be amazing when key configuration gets put in.
> After that, the sky is the limit! Loadouts, loadout presets, before you know it both Origin AND Battlelog will be obsolete.



Thanks Dr. Phd!



npore said:


> Hey, thanks heaps for this awesome tool.
> 
> I have noticed a little bug - when you have the 5.1 surround box ticked, whenever you re-open the tool it defaults to HIFI, rather than pull your previous selection (in my case home cinema). Not huge, just means whenever I re-open the tool i have to change it back to home cinema.
> 
> ...



I'll add it to remember your last setting on the next build. Also, I'll have it remember your last hFOV as well. Thanks npore!


----------



## Omerta/ (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Mindweaver.
I came across this thread through a google search of where the config. file was located and discovered this wonderful program. Great work.
However I have a question for you.
Is there is a setting to turn down the opacity/brightness of the player icons and control point icons.Idealy it would only turn down teammate(Blue)ones. Countless times I don't shoot a enemy for fear it is a teammate with all the friendly solder icons floating about the area.
This really annoys me to no end,especially on dark maps.
If there is something manually I can do the information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 6, 2011)

Omerta/ said:


> Hi Mindweaver.
> I came across this thread through a google search of where the config. file was located and discovered this wonderful program. Great work.
> However I have a question for you.
> Is there is a setting to turn down the opacity/brightness of the player icons and control point icons.Idealy it would only turn down teammate(Blue)ones. Countless times I don't shoot a enemy for fear it is a teammate with all the friendly solder icons floating about the area.
> ...



Thanks Omerta/! As of right now I don't know of a way to do that, but it would be a great idea.


----------



## ColdPlay (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweeet, Dude!
Love you Mindweaver, posted a link over at xlbclan.com

Thx alot

ColdPlay69 @ origin


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Case (Nov 7, 2011)

Registered just to say thanks! along with everyone else. Awesome tool man, you rock. And I'm really excited to see that you are planning on messing with key bindings. If you can make this thing bind my scroll wheel to certain actions and not cycle through weapons I'll give you my sister 

Posting a link on my clan's forums.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 7, 2011)

ColdPlay said:


> Sweeet, Dude!
> Love you Mindweaver, posted a link over at xlbclan.com
> 
> Thx alot
> ...



Thanks ColdPlay! 



Bow said:


>







Case said:


> Registered just to say thanks! along with everyone else. Awesome tool man, you rock. And I'm really excited to see that you are planning on messing with key bindings. If you can make this thing bind my scroll wheel to certain actions and not cycle through weapons I'll give you my sister
> 
> Posting a link on my clan's forums.



Thanks for Registering! and Thanks for using the "BF3 Config Utiltiy"!  And Key Bindings are coming soon!  

@All New Members - Please remember to fill out your system specs on your profile here a "Techpowerup!". Thanks!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2011)

Downloaded it just now MW, I'll let you know if I find any issues or anything of that sort.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 8, 2011)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.7*

Change Log v1.7

Changed "5.1 Surround Sound" to "5.1 / 7.1 Surround Sound. - Thanks Sgt.Denzil!
Now "Your Sound System" settings remember your settings when enabling or disabling "5.1 / 7.1 Surround Sound".
Now the "Desired Horizontal FOV" saves your last setting instead of reverting back to "90".
Added the ability to make direct changes in the Config Tab Window.
Added a "Save" button on the Config Tab to save changes made directly in the Config Tab Window.
Added a "Undo" button on the Config Tab to revert back to your previous settings and not just "Reset" back to default.
Changed the Call out on the "Donate" button.
Added what version to the top of the "BF3 Config Utility". - Thanks Druuge Fuel!
Added new Config Tab pic to Screen shot section
*Version v1.6 received 5131 downloads!  Thanks everyone!*


----------



## spacemanspliff (Nov 8, 2011)

Saves to the config file do not seem to take? Trying to enable dx10.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 8, 2011)

spacemanspliff said:


> Saves to the config file do not seem to take? Trying to enable dx10.



What are you trying to add? If bf3 doesn't recognize the code in the config file it will remove it. It needs to start with "GstAudio.", "GstRender.", "GstInput.", or "GstKeyBinding." or the game will remove the code.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Real minor feature request here.  Could the icon that appears on the desktop be sized a little bigger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great app too! The 2 bugs I had were listed as fixed in 1.7 ,so


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 8, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> Real minor feature request here.  Could the icon that appears on the desktop be sized a little bigger? http://img.techpowerup.org/111108/tpucapture pic-014331.jpg
> 
> Great app too! The 2 bugs I had were listed as fixed in 1.7 ,so



I'll work on a bigger icon in the next few builds.  Thanks for using the "BF3 Config Utility"!


----------



## WhiteZero (Nov 8, 2011)

> Added New "Invert Flight" setting on the Advanced Tab.



omg, I love you


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2011)

WhiteZero said:


> omg, I love you



Thanks!  

@Everybody

 No update tonight! But tomorrow should be a big update!


----------



## wez5500 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone no how to stop the sunlight and dust/smoke on the maps?


----------



## hlxbravo (Nov 10, 2011)

wez5500 said:


> Does anyone no how to stop the sunlight and dust/smoke on the maps?



The sunlight can be annoying when trying to get lock on air vehicles, but I can't see it being changed anytime soon......

However...those bloody tactical support lights are like a bloomin 1000kw bomb going off on the near horizon....fix it Dice....like yesterday !


----------



## spacemanspliff (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah. The flashlights are STUPID. Also, they are not allowed in competition. That says enough. I would love to have a server option to block them from being enabled.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2011)

wez5500 said:


> Does anyone no how to stop the sunlight and dust/smoke on the maps?



Yea right now the only thing i've seen people do is turn off "Enlighten" and set contrast to 50%. But the default contrast is set to 50% by default. I've changed them all and to me its just a placebo effect.. I don't see any changes in game. The "Enlighten" setting seems to be just like the "Enable Radio" option.. This setting hasn't worked since BF Vietnam.... I do miss the radio in vehicles thou..lol I actually ripped all the music out of Vietnam and put my own music in the game for all my clan mates.. It was funny as hell seeing one of my clan members come over a hill in a huey playing, "Die MF!, Die MF!, Die"..lol


----------



## smoothies (Nov 10, 2011)

You dear sir.

Are Awesome.


Here is your "i'm able to develop a better and smarter and more userfriendly config system then all of Dice combined ribbon"


----------



## ColdPlay (Nov 10, 2011)

*Diced*

Dice should pay you big time

Guys, is it my mousedriver that has gone bye bye, or does the game not support my g9?
I would love to have the nades on mouse 5 ...

And can i set the game to dx 10? Is it any point? AMD 4890 for the (not) win...


----------



## highone (Nov 10, 2011)

I would like to remind everyone to donate to this guy if you possibly can.

My clan is donating 10 bucks and I'm sure anything will help him.

Thanks again for the lovely app and we appreciate your sense of community to help like this.

Cheers


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got a big update coming! 




highone said:


> I would like to remind everyone to donate to this guy if you possibly can.
> 
> My clan is donating 10 bucks and I'm sure anything will help him.
> 
> ...


----------



## hlxbravo (Nov 11, 2011)

ColdPlay said:


> Guys, is it my mousedriver that has gone bye bye, or does the game not support my g9?
> I would love to have the nades on mouse



Think this is more Dice's fault, as I have seen a few posts where people cannot configure keys etc as they would like. 
I have just bought a Coolermaster Sentinel Z3RO-G 5600dpi OLED Gaming Mouse, specifically for this game, however, I too cannot bind mouse 4, well technically that's not true...I can bind it to hold breath but anything else....nope. Also button 5, thought I would bind it to gadget 2 (AT mines etc)...I press mouse 5 and it fills the box in with LMB (left mouse button)....so I thought maybe its just a wording glitch and that it will actually work (like when I setup my gaming pad, if I press pad left it calls it pad up ! And its similar for the other pad directions but they actually work as they should...so glitch).....but no, it called it LMB and LMB is what I need to press to get it to work....unbind ftw. 
You would think correctly configured controls would be at the forefront of games development.......looks like they spent all their time on the eye candy and forgot fundamentals !


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2011)

hi m8,

for some reason after using your tool, the sound in BF3 ist so low ...
i checked BF3 Options and it´s on 100%......
also regular Windows Sound works perfectly.....
any hint ?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> hi m8,
> 
> for some reason after using your tool, the sound in BF3 ist so low ...
> i checked BF3 Options and it´s on 100%......
> ...



My config file doesn't touch the sound volume level. You can only change the sound system. Check to see if you have selected a system that's not yours, for example if you have a 2 speaker setup and have selected the *"5.1/7.1 Surround Sound"* setting. Uncheck that setting and ensure that *"Enhanced Stereo Mode"* is checked. If you have a surround sound system then check the *"5.1/7.1 Surround Sound"* and change your system to *"Home Cinema"*.


----------



## BludGeonT (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats up, great utility!

I have some suggestions if you dont mind, for the config file editor, if you could add a search function in there, that would be excellent.

The problem I am having is, I have at Thrustmaster Hotas X joystick and everything works good except for assigning the joystick left and right for YAW in planes and helis.  When trying to bind joystick left or right, the bind in the game comes up as blank..very frustrating.  I can bind yaw to the rotation of the joystick by twisting the handle just fine, but that just sucks when youre used to going left and right.

The other problem is, the button numbers within the config dont appear to correlate with what the actual buttons are (such as through the trustmaster utility where you can test all buttons to see what is displayed)  

My hopes were to be able to manually adjust the config file to force in the x axis to be joystick left and right, but I really have no idea..I can find the yaw settings within the config but am clueless as to what to really assign...

anyway thanks again, keep up the good work 

BludGeonT





Mindweaver said:


> *New! BF3 Config Utility v1.7*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2011)

BludGeonT said:


> Whats up, great utility!
> 
> I have some suggestions if you dont mind, for the config file editor, if you could add a search function in there, that would be excellent.
> 
> ...



I'll add a search function on a near build.  I haven't used a joystick on BF3 yet, but I plain to get it in the "BF3 Config Utility" soon. Check back here for updates.  and thanks for using the utility!


----------



## zython (Nov 13, 2011)

*Had to reinstall Bf3 after installing utility.*

Just wanted to share this bit of information. I was playing Bf3 and my roommate has the config file running on his machine. He talked me into installing the utility after I saw what it did. So When I installed this config utility my game was completely corrupted and I have to reinstall it in origin. My roommate swears up and down there is no possible way it ruined my game. All I know is I did this. I was playing Bf3. I closed out of bf3 ran the utility. Saved, Then started up bf3, it wasn't in my games folder and it makes me Re install.  Just wanted to warn others that you may have to reinstall your whole game. 

I do highly enjoying seeing your product while playing. I just wish it worked after I installed it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2011)

zython said:


> Just wanted to share this bit of information. I was playing Bf3 and my roommate has the config file running on his machine. He talked me into installing the utility after I saw what it did. So When I installed this config utility my game was completely corrupted and I have to reinstall it in origin. My roommate swears up and down there is no possible way it ruined my game. All I know is I did this. I was playing Bf3. I closed out of bf3 ran the utility. Saved, Then started up bf3, it wasn't in my games folder and it makes me Re install.  Just wanted to warn others that you may have to reinstall your whole game.
> 
> I do highly enjoying seeing your product while playing. I just wish it worked after I installed it.
> 
> Cheers!



zython sorry you are having problems with BF3. My "BF3 Config Utility" is a standalone executable file which means it just opens and does not install onto your machine. It makes changes to the "PROF_SAVE_profile" configuration file. You can actually delete this file and Battlefield 3 will auto create a default configuration file with out having to reinstall the game. Same thing goes for putting in the wrong commands. Battlefield 3 will delete those bad lines of commands. So with all that being said. I just want to make sure you downloaded it here at Techpowerup in this thread? This is the only official place to get the "BF3 Config Utility". Also, ensure you are using my "BF3 Config Utility" and not a different BF3 utility made by someone else. I only say this because you said you installed it, because my "BF3 Config Utility" does not have an installer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Gamers! I just wanted to give you all an update! The new version is coming along great and I think everyone will enjoy it!  I'm packing in a lot of good stuff! 

Also, to who ever is interested I wanted to show what donations I've received so far. I'm just showing amounts, and not any personal info.

*Donations*

$5.00 - after paypal charges $4.50
$2.00 - after paypal charges $1.64
$4.20 - after paypal charges $3.78
$10.00 - after paypal charges $9.31
*Total to date = $19.23*

*Thank you to everyone that has donated!*


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey gamers! Just wanted to give everyone an update. I've been adding a lot of new features and testing everyday.  The next version is coming soon!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 19, 2011)

Great job MW.

I've been thinking of a new project for config utilities. I could use a co-author. If you are interested PM me and I'll give you my thoughts on it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Great job MW.
> 
> I've been thinking of a new project for config utilities. I could use a co-author. If you are interested PM me and I'll give you my thoughts on it.



Will do!


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2011)

Been meaning to ask if there is a way to extend the length the in game chat window is open?

One of the guys I game with mentioned that it's in the config file somewhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 21, 2011)

WTB keyboard layout config tab!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Been meaning to ask if there is a way to extend the length the in game chat window is open?
> 
> One of the guys I game with mentioned that it's in the config file somewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm looking into this now. 



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> WTB keyboard layout config tab!



I'm working hard to get this version out before thanksgiving! 

@Everybody! Check it out "BF3 Config Utility" just broke over 10,000 downloads! Thanks everyone!


----------



## thadcombs (Nov 22, 2011)

Just want to say first off, your utility is awesome! Thanks so much!


I have a question though. 
Some of us play with mice that have a really high DPI and the in game sens does not go low enough to use our mice so we have to edit the config file manually. Is there any way to make the sensitivity slider on your tool have a higher and lower range than the ingame sens slider? You can edit the config file way higher and way lower than the in game slider will allow so I would imagine that you'd be able to make it work with your slider.

Thoughts?

Thanks again for a wicked tool!


----------



## Slimjim (Nov 23, 2011)

I am new to this forum, so where can i download the app.?
and will this also work with the new update to BF3.?

nevermind..i found it on 1st post...


----------



## tecster (Nov 26, 2011)

might be my computer, but for some reason anytime I make a change in the program it freezes and telles me "BF3 Config Utility has stopped working"....

I bought a new screen and now BF3 wont work...I think it has something to do with the native resolution but I'm not sure....


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 26, 2011)

tecster said:


> might be my computer, but for some reason anytime I make a change in the program it freezes and telles me "BF3 Config Utility has stopped working"....
> 
> I bought a new screen and now BF3 wont work...I think it has something to do with the native resolution but I'm not sure....



Native resolution shouldn't have nothing to do with it. I've wrote error correction in the utility to open up even if it doesn't like the config file. It should still open up with all the setting blank. Try right clicking and open as administrator. You can also go into BF3 and reset config options or go to "C:\Users\tecster\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings\" and deleting the "PROF_SAVE_profile" file then start battlefield 3, and it will re-write the file.  Good luck!


----------



## tecster (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you think it could be then? I didn't have this issue prior to the new screen. 


*Sent from my iPhone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 26, 2011)

tecster said:


> What do you think it could be then? I didn't have this issue prior to the new screen.
> 
> 
> *Sent from my iPhone!



I don't know for sure buddy. Did you try any of the suggestions I said in my previous post?


----------



## kkluchikk (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi.  Can that program correct it: http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/1111/ad/f8c57d39256e.jpg, http://i066.radikal.ru/1111/74/476507dfe4ad.jpg

P.S. Video: ati radeon HD3650 512mb
CPU AMD Athlon 64x2 6000
Ram DDR2 4x1gb


----------



## joe7dust (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, looks great haven't tried it. I think I am late to the party!

I was just curious what you think Dice/EA's position is on this utility? I would think some may be concerned that having 120 FoV would give you unfair advantage over a guy with 90 FoV.

That being said, I would like to see 360 FoV to go along with my 2x semi-circle curved monitors! (hehe, but till I get rich -- keep dreaming!)

But in all seriousness if I ever break into Eye Finity I wouldn't mind having 150-180 FoV with 3 displays. Is there a limit to what can be put in the config file for this setting?


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2011)

I just want to say THANKS to you and the others who have helped.  Great tool


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 10, 2011)

kkluchikk said:


> Hi.  Can that program correct it: http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/1111/ad/f8c57d39256e.jpg, http://i066.radikal.ru/1111/74/476507dfe4ad.jpg
> 
> P.S. Video: ati radeon HD3650 512mb
> CPU AMD Athlon 64x2 6000
> Ram DDR2 4x1gb



Reported attack pages. Dont visit them.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 10, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Been meaning to ask if there is a way to extend the length the in game chat window is open?
> 
> One of the guys I game with mentioned that it's in the config file somewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Mindweaver said:


> I'm looking into this now.



New patch gives the default "h" key the ability to toggle whether or not the chat window will fade.  Tap it and the chat box stays up 24/7 (needs to be set each round it seems)


----------



## joe7dust (Dec 10, 2011)

Did he ever add the Hat Switch Freelook functionality? If you own a joystick, the game is as broken as beta in some ways...


----------



## Adela (Dec 26, 2011)

It lets you change and tweak all your settings (out of game) and gives you the option to change other settings that are not in the main options menu such as field of view etc.
It's a great tool, I recommend everyone downloading it.

______________
Reputation Management


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2011)

Adela said:


> It lets you change and tweak all your settings (out of game) and gives you the option to change other settings that are not in the main options menu such as field of view etc.
> It's a great tool, I recommend everyone downloading it.



Thanks! I'm working hard to get the next build out.  I'm really excited over how many people have downloaded it! Just a heads up for everyone I went ahead, and put some money with the donations to buy hosting! I'd like to thank everyone that donated!  Since my last update I did receive one more $10 donation.  I do want to ensure everyone that I didn't build this utility for donations.. I built it because I'm a gamer, and love too do this stuff for the community.  with that being said.. GAME ON!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 28, 2011)

I noticed in v1.7 that when I set the desired vertical FOV to 110 and click on the auto horizontal FOV button, it spews out 78 as the horizontal FOV.  When I save it though, it always goes back to 68 in the game and also when I open the config utility again.  The 78 just won't save for me.  I even tried to delete the config file and start from scratch and tried a fresh copy of the config utility with no luck.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> I noticed in v1.7 that when I set the desired vertical FOV to 110 and click on the auto horizontal FOV button, it spews out 78 as the horizontal FOV.  When I save it though, it always goes back to 68 in the game and also when I open the config utility again.  The 78 just won't save for me.  I even tried to delete the config file and start from scratch and tried a fresh copy of the config utility with no luck.



Can you tell me what resolution you're using? Also, can you copy, and paste your config file? Thanks!

*EDIT: Be sure to right click on the utility and run as administrator.*


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Gamers check out the new BF3 Config Utility banners, and tell me what you think? Thanks!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the second one, nicely done.  Have you considered adding more boobs to either?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I like the second one, nicely done.  Have you considered adding more boobs to either?



Thanks! Oh and they both have boobs.. You just can't see them cause of the camo!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 28, 2011)

My vote's for #2! Can you do #2 with the camo of #1 to see how it turns out?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My vote's for #2! Can you do #2 with the camo of #1 to see how it turns out?



Sure. I was also thinking about switching the bf3 part to see how it looks as well. 

Also, if anyone is interested both were done in Solidworks 2011.


----------



## SolidMind (Dec 30, 2011)

Been waiting a while for the next release, nice work so far


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks super sharp, SolidMind.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 31, 2011)

SolidMind said:


> Been waiting a while for the next release, nice work so far



WOW! That is awesome!   Thanks!  




MT Alex said:


> That looks super sharp, SolidMind.



Yes It does!


----------



## SolidMind (Jan 4, 2012)

No problemos guys!
You are more than welcome to use it if you like it 

Take care
Matt
www.SolidMind.se


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2012)

gonna try this out. downloading. thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2012)

SolidMind said:


> No problemos guys!
> You are more than welcome to use it if you like it



Thanks Matt!



overclocking101 said:


> gonna try this out. downloading. thanks



No problem I hope you like it. Next update will be big, and soon.


----------



## SolidMind (Jan 9, 2012)

Oohh nice, any info on ETR, Estimated time of Release?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Lovely work on the banners, I think it should have the Engineer's wrench in the logo somewhere


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2012)

SolidMind said:


> Oohh nice, any info on ETR, Estimated time of Release?



Very Soon!  This week for sure! 



scaminatrix said:


> Lovely work on the banners, I think it should have the Engineer's wrench in the logo somewhere



Thanks scaminatrix! I'll try to get one done with an Engineer's wrench soon.


----------



## bogie (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking forward to the new tool!

Is there any way in the config files to keep map settings so you don't have to press enlarge map and zoom map every time you spawn?

The map is very small on my 2560x1440 display by default.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.8*

Change Log v1.8

Added Auto Check for Updates.
Added Dialogue volume control.
Added Music Volume control.
Added Menu Strip with Save, check for update, and about.
Added Joystick Sensitivity slider.
Added Mouse Sensitivity Vehicle slider.
Added DeadZone Slider.
Added Contrast slider.
Added Brightness slider.
Added Start Game Button.
Added advanced tab background graphics.
Added New Console Commands tab.
Added console settings in the console tab.
Added direct input to the user.cfg file where you put console commands that will start with the game.
Added New Controls tab.
Added save progress bar.
*Version v1.7 received 25,044 downloads!  Thanks everyone!* 

*Everyone remember to check the checkbox at the bottom to enable auto check for updates! *


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

This utility looks great...thanx so much for your work!!!

I have an issue though:
When I start the utility (v1.8) I get "Error Config file not loading correctly. If you made a backup click reset button at the bottom."

What do you mean, "If I made a backup"???
How do you make a backup? If this means pressing a save button somewhere, it is not very clear. There is no word "backup" anywhere on the utility that I can find.

Clarification and a resolution would be greatly appreciated.

Keith


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> This utility looks great...thanx so much for your work!!!
> 
> I have an issue though:
> When I start the utility (v1.8) I get "Error Config file not loading correctly. If you made a backup click reset button at the bottom."
> ...



Thanks Keith! Aww nice catch! After some testing I see if you don't have a user.cfg file it will throw this error.. I'll fix that on the next patch. In the mean time you can click on the console command tab and click save in the "User.cfg File Direct input" section or click on what settings you want in the console commands section and then save from the main save button. Thanks again! 

EDIT: I'll get the next patch out today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

Quick question...

If I "click on the console command tab and click save in the "User.cfg File Direct input" section"

will this save the config that is being displayed in the tool, or make a backup of my config and load it into the tool. Because what is being displayed is not my current config, and I do not want to load what is being displayed.

Thanx!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> Quick question...
> 
> If I "click on the console command tab and click save in the "User.cfg File Direct input" section"
> 
> ...



That "user.cfg" file isn't the config file, it is a separate file. If you save in that section it will save a user.cfg file that stores console commands that you want to load at start up.


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, following your directions and "click on the console command tab and click save in the "User.cfg File Direct input" section" does nothing in the utility.
After selecting that, closing the utility down, then restarting it, I still get that message.

Also, the message says to hit the RESET button if I have made a backup. When I do that a message pops up that says, "Backup file not found! Restart and click Backup.". There is not "Backup" to click?

Also, also... After following your directions, clicking SAVE on the config tab, I tried clicking the BIG SAVE button at the bottom and the tool just locked up.

As you know, it takes a long time, in-game, to get a config set right. I hope this is not destroying my current config.

Thanx for your help.

Keith


EDIT: It would be nice to state exactly how to go about working this tool. It may be straight forward to you and your close testers, but it's not clear to me, and I am a 48 year old college educated computer programmer. Just a thought.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> Ok, following your directions and "click on the console command tab and click save in the "User.cfg File Direct input" section" does nothing in the utility.
> After selecting that, closing the utility down, then restarting it, I still get that message.
> 
> Also, the message says to hit the RESET button if I have made a backup. When I do that a message pops up that says, "Backup file not found! Restart and click Backup.". There is not "Backup" to click?
> ...



Sorry for the confusion Keith. The first time you open the "BF3 Config Utility" you should see a pop up that says, "Click the Backup Button at the bottom before making any changes!". then when the "BF3 Config Utility" starts you should see above the exit button a "Backup" button. Once you make a backup the button disappears. Then when ever you need to reset it uses this backup file. Do you see the "Backup" button?


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

I do not see the Backup button. Never did.

I see a RESET button to the left of the EXIT button.

BTW: The EXE for the utility is just sitting on my desktop. It is not in any specific directory.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Go into your settings folder located in your documents\Battlefield 3\settings\ folder and see if you see a "PROF_SAVE_profile_Backup" file. If so delete that file, then start the "BF3 Config Utiltiy".


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

I did this.
It worked as far as getting the BACKUP button to show.
I clicked the BACKUP button, then restarted.
Same thing as my original post. 


EDIT: I think I downloaded your BF3 Beta version of this tool a while ago. I just found an old EXE on my desktop that has no version appended to it.
Maybe this could be messing things up?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> I did this.
> It worked as far as getting the BACKUP button to show.
> I clicked the BACKUP button, then restarted.
> Same thing as my original post.
> ...



New version up buddy! Thanks again!

Change Log v1.8.0.1

Fixed an issue where the user didn't have a "user.cfg" file already setup would kick out an Error. - Thanks Nissan x!


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

FYI, after downloading the new version still same issue.

Also, the version I downloaded earlier was Battlefield Config Utility 1.8.exe.
The new one is Battlefield Config Utility.exe. No version?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> FYI, after downloading the new version still same issue.
> 
> Also, the version I downloaded earlier was Battlefield Config Utility 1.8.exe.
> The new one is Battlefield Config Utility.exe. No version?



I added the version after i built it on 1.8.. but i didn't like it.. What do you think? The new version is 1.8.0.1. If you right click on the "BF3 Config Utility" and select the version tab it's in that tab. So you say you are still having the same issue? Can you copy everything in the "Config File" tab and post it back here? thanks!


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

Spoiler: Config File Listing



GstAudio.AudioQuality 1
GstAudio.CarRadio 0
GstAudio.DialogueVolume 0.700000
GstAudio.MusicVolume 0.700000
GstAudio.SoundSystemSize 20
GstAudio.StereoMode 0
GstAudio.VOLanguage 0
GstAudio.Volume 1.000000
GstAudio.YourSoundSystem 2
GstRender.AmbientOcclusion 1
GstRender.AnisotropicFilter 2
GstRender.AntiAliasingDeferred 0
GstRender.AntiAliasingPost 2
GstRender.Brightness 0.500000
GstRender.Contrast 0.500000
GstRender.EffectsQuality 1
GstRender.Enlighten 1
GstRender.FieldOfView 70.000000
GstRender.FullscreenEnabled 1
GstRender.FullscreenRefreshRate 60.000000
GstRender.FullscreenScreen 0
GstRender.MeshQuality 1
GstRender.MeshQualityOld 0.700000
GstRender.MotionBlur 0.500000
GstRender.MotionBlurEnabled 0
GstRender.OverallGraphicsQuality 0
GstRender.ResolutionHeight 900
GstRender.ResolutionHertz 0
GstRender.ResolutionWidth 1600
GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaHeight 0.950000
GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaWidth 0.950000
GstRender.ShaderQuality 2.000000
GstRender.ShadowQuality 1
GstRender.StereoConvergence 1.000000
GstRender.Stereoscopy 0
GstRender.TerrainQuality 1
GstRender.TextureQuality 2
GstRender.TransparentShadows 1
GstRender.UndergrowthQuality 1
GstRender.VSync 0
GstInput.Deadzone 0.300000
GstInput.HoldButtonToZoom 1
GstInput.MouseRawInput 1
GstInput.MouseSensitivity 0.500000
GstInput.Scheme0Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme0FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme0FlipY 1
GstInput.Scheme0Sensitivity 1.000000
GstInput.Scheme0Sticks 0
GstInput.Scheme1Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme1FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme1FlipY 1
GstInput.Scheme1Sensitivity 1.000000
GstInput.Scheme1Sticks 0
GstInput.Scheme2Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme2FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme2FlipY 0
GstInput.Scheme2Sensitivity 0.500000
GstInput.Scheme2Sticks 0
GstInput.Scheme3Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme3FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme3FlipY 0
GstInput.Scheme3Sticks 0
GstInput.Vibration 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.0.button 54
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.1.button 14
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptBrake.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.0.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.1.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCameraYaw.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.button 18
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.button 7
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCrawl.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCrawl.0.button 29
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCrawl.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptCrawl.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.0.button 17
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.1.button 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFire.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.button 45
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.button 4
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.0.button 18
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.1.button 4
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptInteract.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.0.button 15
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.1.button 28
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.2.button 31
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptMoveFB.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.0.button 5
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptNextPosition.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.0.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.1.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.1.button 8
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.0.button 19
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.1.button 6
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptReload.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptRoll.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.button 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.button 3
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.button 3
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.button 4
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.button 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.button 59
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.button 61
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.button 62
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.button 63
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.button 64
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.0.button 42
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSprint.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.button 157
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.button 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.2.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.2.button 4
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.2.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.0.button 46
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.1.button 11
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptToggleCamera.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.1.button 39
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.1.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.2.button 40
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.0.button 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.1.button 16
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.gunner.ConceptZoom.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.0.button 42
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.1.button 10
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptBreathControl.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.button 200
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.button 7
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.0.button 11
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrawl.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouch.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouch.0.button 45
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouch.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouchOnHold.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouchOnHold.0.button 157
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouchOnHold.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCrouchOnHold.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.0.button 47
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.1.button 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptCycleFireMode.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.0.button 15
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.1.button 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptFire.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.0.button 200
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.1.button 7
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptInteract.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.0.button 5
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.2.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.2.button 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptJump.2.type 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.0.button 17
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.2.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.2.button 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMeleeAttack.2.type 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.0.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.1.button 28
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.2.button 54
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveFB.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.1.button 39
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.1.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.2.button 40
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptMoveLR.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.0.button 5
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptNextPosition.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.0.button 203
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.1.button 5
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptParachute.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.0.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.1.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.1.button 8
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptProne.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptProne.0.button 44
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptProne.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptProne.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.0.button 57
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.1.button 6
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptReload.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.button 3
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem4.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem4.0.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem4.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem4.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem5.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem5.0.button 5
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem5.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem5.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem6.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem6.0.button 6
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem6.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem6.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem7.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem7.0.button 7
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem7.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectInventoryItem7.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.button 59
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.button 61
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.button 62
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.button 63
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.button 64
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.0.button 26
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.1.button 10
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSprint.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget1.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.0.button 3
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToDynamicGadget2.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToGrenadeLauncher.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.0.button 4
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToPrimaryWeapon.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToStaticGadget.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToStaticGadget.0.button 4
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToStaticGadget.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptSwitchToStaticGadget.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.0.button 16
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.1.button 52
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptThrowGrenade.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.0.button 20
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.1.button 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptToggleWeaponLight.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.0.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.1.button 8
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.2.button 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.3.button 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptYaw.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.1.button 14
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.2.button 38
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.infantry.ConceptZoom.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.0.button 54
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.1.button 14
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptBrake.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.0.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.1.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptCameraYaw.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.button 18
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.button 7
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.0.button 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.1.button 16
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFire.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.button 45
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.button 17
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.0.button 15
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.1.button 28
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptMoveFB.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.0.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.1.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.1.button 8
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.2.button 200
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.3.button 208
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.0.button 57
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.1.button 6
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptReload.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.2.button 203
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.3.button 205
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptRoll.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.button 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.button 3
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.button 3
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.0.button 26
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.1.button 10
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSprint.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.button 33
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.button 4
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.0.button 46
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.1.button 11
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptToggleCamera.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.1.button 30
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.1.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.2.button 32
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.0.button 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.1.button 1
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.jet.ConceptZoom.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.0.button 157
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.1.button 14
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptBrake.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.0.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.1.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptCameraYaw.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.button 200
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.button 7
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.0.button 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.1.button 16
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFire.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.button 45
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.button 4
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.0.button 15
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.2.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.2.button 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveFB.2.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.0.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.1.button 28
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.2.button 54
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptMoveLR.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.0.button 5
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptNextPosition.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.0.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.1.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.1.button 8
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.0.button 57
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.1.button 6
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptReload.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.1.button 39
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.1.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.2.button 40
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptRoll.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.button 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.button 3
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.button 3
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.button 4
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.button 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.button 59
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.button 61
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.button 62
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.button 63
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.button 64
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition7.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition7.0.button 65
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition7.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition7.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition8.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition8.0.button 66
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition8.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSelectPosition8.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSprint.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSprint.0.button 26
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSprint.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptSprint.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.0.button 46
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.1.button 11
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptToggleCamera.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.0.button 33
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.1.button 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptUndefined.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.0.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.1.button 203
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.1.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.2.button 205
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.3.button 8
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptYaw.3.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.1.button 1
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.2.button 38
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.mav.ConceptZoom.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.0.button 54
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.1.button 14
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptBrake.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.0.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.1.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.2.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.3.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCameraYaw.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.button 18
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.button 7
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptChangeVehicle.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCrawl.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCrawl.0.button 29
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCrawl.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptCrawl.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.0.button 16
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.1.button 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFire.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.button 45
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.button 17
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptFireCountermeasure.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.0.button 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.1.button 15
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptInteract.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.0.button 15
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.1.button 28
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptMoveFB.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.0.button 5
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.1.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptNextPosition.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.0.axis 7
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.1.axis 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.1.button 8
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.1.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptPitch.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.0.button 19
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.1.button 6
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptReload.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.0.button 8
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.1.axis 6
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.1.button 60
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.3.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.3.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.3.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptRoll.3.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.button 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.button 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem1.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.button 3
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.button 3
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem2.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.button 4
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.button 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectInventoryItem3.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.button 59
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition1.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition2.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.button 61
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition3.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.button 62
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition4.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.button 63
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition5.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.button 64
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSelectPosition6.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.0.button 42
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.1.button 10
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSprint.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.button 33
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.button 4
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptSwitchInventoryItem.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.0.button 46
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.0.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.1.button 11
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptToggleCamera.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.0.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.0.button 60
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.0.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.1.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.1.button 39
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.1.negate 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.1.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.2.button 40
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptYaw.2.type 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.0.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.0.button 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.0.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.0.type 1
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.1.axis 24
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.1.button 17
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.1.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.1.type 2
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.2.axis 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.2.button 255
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.2.negate 0
GstKeyBinding.vehicle.ConceptZoom.2.type 0


----------



## bogie (Jan 14, 2012)

Is there any way of moving the mini-map and setting default values for the size and zoom of the mini-map anywhere in the config file?

Great work on the tool. Thanks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

@Nissan_x - Once the "BF3 Config Utility" has loaded. Can you post what settings are blank? One think that i have notice is that Battlefield 3 no longer creates settings for MAV when you make changes in the game. When BF3 first came out when ever you made changes in the In Vehicle section it would make a "GstKeyBinding.mav" setting in the config file, but after an update it no longer creates this setting. Can you confirm that your mav settings still work different from your vehicle settings? Just to be clear your MAV settings have nothing to do with the problem you're having.. I'm just wondering. Thanks!

@Bogie - I haven't had time to look into this for you, but when i do i'll let you know buddy!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

The one thing that i do not like about BF3 is that the config file doesn't have all the controls listed. It creates them as you use them.


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

What settings are blank where? In the game, or in the tool?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> What settings are blank where? In the game, or in the tool?



In the "BF3 Config Utility". In each tab, you can just check in the controls tab to see if all of the controls are missing, but in the other tabs i need you to specify which settings if any are missing. Thanks!


----------



## Nissan_x (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, all the controls are blank.
There is stuff in the other fields, but I don't think it's from my current config.
For one thing, I run all my graphics absolutely LOW, and the utility shows AUTO and some thing look HIGH.

Keith



EDIT: Yeah, whatever I did earlier messed up a bunch of my key config settings. I only checked Infantry so i'll have to check the rest later.
I use a completely NOT DEFAULT key setup and some of them were reset to default, but not all...weird.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 15, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> ```
> GstAudio.AudioQuality 1
> GstAudio.CarRadio 0
> GstAudio.DialogueVolume 0.700000
> ...



Please add the "[code}{/code]" tags next time except replace the { with the normal brackets. It makes it easier for everyone and keeps the post from being a scroll of death to try and get to the next post.

Thanks.


----------



## LukaTCE (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice app 
Could you create plugin for changing fov ingame like MW3 fov changer ? this will make changing desired fov easier http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Modern-Warfare-3-FoV-Changer-MP


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 15, 2012)

Mindweaver, I don't suppose there's any magic that you can do that lets us change weapon loadout outside of the game is there?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Please add the "[code}{/code]" tags next time except replace the { with the normal brackets. It makes it easier for everyone and keeps the post from being a scroll of death to try and get to the next post.
> 
> Thanks.



Actually, it's even better if you put long lists in spoiler tags with text to say what it is ...

[spoiler="Long List of Stuff"]
...
...
...
[/spoiler]


I did this to Nissan's post (#180) so you can see what it looks like.

Thanks !


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 15, 2012)

Nissan_x said:


> Yes, all the controls are blank.
> There is stuff in the other fields, but I don't think it's from my current config.
> For one thing, I run all my graphics absolutely LOW, and the utility shows AUTO and some thing look HIGH.
> 
> ...



Hey Keith yea whenever you hit reset it reset it back to your first config file settings... Moving forward i'm going to add a feature to make a backup of your config file on each update to fix this issue. You can go into the settings folder and delete the "*PROF_SAVE_profile_Backup*" file the restart the "*BF3 Config Utility*" then make a new backup with your current settings. Sorry for all the issues you have been having, but thank you for all the feed back! You are making the "BF3 Config Utility" better!



mastrdrver said:


> Please add the "[code}{/code]" tags next time except replace the { with the normal brackets. It makes it easier for everyone and keeps the post from being a scroll of death to try and get to the next post.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks! and You beat me to it.. lol 



LukaTCE said:


> Nice app
> Could you create plugin for changing fov ingame like MW3 fov changer ? this will make changing desired fov easier http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Modern-Warfare-3-FoV-Changer-MP



I'll look into it.



scaminatrix said:


> Mindweaver, I don't suppose there's any magic that you can do that lets us change weapon loadout outside of the game is there?



I'm looking into that now. Thanks and keep the ideas coming! 



Kreij said:


> Actually, it's even better if you put long lists in spoiler tags with text to say what it is ...
> 
> [spoiler="Long List of Stuff"]
> ...
> ...



Thanks Buddy! 

@Everybody.. I notice today that the "*5.1 / 7.1 Surround Sound*" setting got pushed under the new Volume sliders on the front page.. I've fixed it and I'm adding more features and I will put an update out tomorrow.


----------



## deepflash (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I am having the same issue with the error message.
What exactly do I have to do now to get the tool working without screwing up my current settings?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 17, 2012)

deepflash said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am having the same issue with the error message.
> What exactly do I have to do now to get the tool working without screwing up my current settings?



Thanks for posting deepflash! I plan to put out an update tonight to take care of the error.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 19, 2012)

*New! BF3 Config Utility v1.9*

Change Log v1.9

5.1/7.1 Surround Sound added back to the general tab
Fullscreen moved to the Graphic's tab
VSync moved to the Graphic's tab
Resolved an issue when starting the "BF3 Config Utility" and receiving the error - "Error Config file not loading correctly. If you made a backup click reset button at the bottom."


----------



## Rattle (Jan 20, 2012)

Great work man, thank you for this awesome tool

I have a question on the "enable FXAA"
Is this just post processing in conjunction with existing setting? Or is it different isolated setting where you can add FXAA independent of POST? do we need the injector to use this if it is infact a separate AA mode from post AA?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 23, 2012)

Rattle said:


> Great work man, thank you for this awesome tool
> 
> I have a question on the "enable FXAA"
> Is this just post processing in conjunction with existing setting? Or is it different isolated setting where you can add FXAA independent of POST? do we need the injector to use this if it is infact a separate AA mode from post AA?



Not really sure Rattle. It looks like an easy way for the dev to turn off/on Post AA in game to test performance, but it is possible for it to be a separate AA mode. I've seen where gamers have posted performance gains when disabling FXAA in console. If you want could you test to see if you have any gains and post back here? thanks!


----------



## ctrain (Jan 23, 2012)

Post AA is FXAA, the console command controls the ingame setting.


----------



## Rattle (Jan 29, 2012)

OK so why is there 2 settings for it then? If POST AA is for fxAA (we already knew that) why is there a new setting for it?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 30, 2012)

Rattle said:


> OK so why is there 2 settings for it then? If POST AA is for fxAA (we already knew that) why is there a new setting for it?



That's a good question Rattle. I thought there were two, but from what ctrain has told us it's the same setting. So, on the next update I'll probably take that setting out. I'd like to get some more input from others first, but if no one says different then I'll remove it.


----------



## mark23988 (Feb 2, 2012)

dont want to sound selfish but why dosent the vibrate work in agme and i thought this patch fixed it as much info please as you can


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 2, 2012)

mark23988 said:


> dont want to sound selfish but why dosent the vibrate work in agme and i thought this patch fixed it as much info please as you can



Sadly, I don't own a 360 controller or a joystick/flight stick that vibrates to test this feature. It wouldn't suprise me if it didn't work.. It may fall into the same category as the "_*Radio button*_" setting in the configuration file that doesn't work. Hopefully in future updates the vibration feature will work. Can I ask what you are using? Is it a 360 controller or joystick/flight stick? It's possible that the vibration works only on 360 controllers but not on a joystick/flight stick. If you are using a joystick, can someone with a 360 controller confirm that the vibration works or not on it? Thanks for a the feed back!


----------



## mark23988 (Feb 3, 2012)

i use a flight pro joystick for the pc just wish the vibrate works lol makes the flying more fun i contacted battlelog about it and they wont help me or anyone else let em know when yo have more info thanks


----------



## MatTheCat (Feb 4, 2012)

I have decided that the graphics in BF3 look very washed out and dull in a way that is both unrealistic and depressing....

....is their anyway to imporve the colours?


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 5, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> I have decided that the graphics in BF3 look very washed out and dull in a way that is both unrealistic and depressing....
> 
> ....is their anyway to imporve the colours?



i got the time in match to check all tiny details ? what res you running on ?


----------



## MatTheCat (Feb 5, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> i got the time in match to check all tiny details ? what res you running on ?



1650*1080, but thier is no in-game colour adjustment function.....nothing in config utilty either save for a (possible) ini tweak of which I wouldnt know where to start.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm working on an update! I hope to have it out by the end of the week.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm thinking about putting the Browser feature into this utility as well. Should I build it to launch the utility in it's on window or add the browser to a new tab inside the *"BF3 Config Utility"*? Thanks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it possible for you to give an option to disable console (when I hit tilde nothing would happen?). Occasionally I'll be in the thick of it and try to quickly hit 1 to switch to my main weapon (or sometimes 2 for pistol) but nail the damn tilde key instead. You can imagine the end result, I'm sure.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Is it possible for you to give an option to disable console (when I hit tilde nothing would happen?). Occasionally I'll be in the thick of it and try to quickly hit 1 to switch to my main weapon (or sometimes 2 for pistol) but nail the damn tilde key instead. You can imagine the end result, I'm sure.



I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2012)

Great thanks. Either a rebind option or a straight-up disable would be fine.


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 30, 2012)

Does it work for the latest patch that just came out March 28, 2012


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep it still works.


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok just wondering because I tried to set the jet brake speed to heavy/hover but it won't go under 325-330 unless I'm in a climb and holding down the "S" key. 

Can someone please confirm this just to be sure. I might have missed something. Would a uninstall/reinstall help?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got an update coming! I'll try to have it ready tomorrow, but if not then sometime next week!


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 26, 2012)

Good deal.

I just noticed your custom title, and I think it's frickin' cool


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Good deal.
> 
> I just noticed your custom title, and I think it's frickin' cool



Thanks Buddy!


----------



## stuhac (May 3, 2012)

*Issue with the volume controls*

Hi,

Firstly, thanks for making this utility.

Unfortunately I'm not having any luck with the volume sliders. I want to set the music volume to OFF, but neither the music volume nor speech volume slider is having any effect in-game. 

I have proved that the utility is successfully changing other settings (I adjusted the textures setting to test it).

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 3, 2012)

stuhac said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for making this utility.
> 
> ...



Hey stuhac,

 Can you click on the "Config File" tab and check both settings? - Default setting = "GstAudio.DialogueVolume 0.700000", and "GstAudio.MusicVolume 0.700000". Then change the settings on the "General" tab and save, go back to the "Config File" tab and see if they change? I checked my settings, and both change.. But I'm not sure what all Music and Dialogue they are changing in game. I'll do more testing, but until I have some answers please verify that both settings are updating. Thanks!


----------



## stuhac (May 4, 2012)

*Volume sliders*

Hi Mindweaver,

Yes, the config lines are definitely changing - they go to 0.000000 when I put the sliders down to the bottom.

Cheers!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2012)

stuhac said:


> Hi Mindweaver,
> 
> Yes, the config lines are definitely changing - they go to 0.000000 when I put the sliders down to the bottom.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks... So.. it's working.. The game is just not using it..  I haven't changed those in the game.. I remember the music volume in 1942 and that was the first setting I changed.. because during loading I could chat with my friends on teamspeak. Now I have the BF1942 theme song in my head.. lol


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2012)

*New BF3 Config Utility 2.**0*

Change Log v2.0

New Battlelog Browser added!
Added a Button to launch Battlelog Browser on the Advanced Tab!
Open Battlelog Browser from the Tools drop down list at the top!
Version displays correctly at the top.
New Pictures added to OP.

*Version v1.9.0.0 received 16,117 downloads!  Thanks everyone!*


----------



## Dev1lman (May 6, 2012)

Hello Mindweaver, Love the app but just wondering one thing... Does the app have to be running while you are playing the game? It appears that most of the settings save and doesn't require the app to be running while you are playing the game but my question is :

 The field of view, I keep putting it at 110% and it keeps reverting back to 90%. The calculate vertical view seems to stay the same which is good but as soon as I turn the app off and back on the FOV is back at 90%. Now I know in the other version of an editor. BF3 settings editor the editor had to be running for FOV change to be active. But that still don't explain why when I turn the app off it is reverting back to FOV 90%.

 Hope you can help me clear this up.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2012)

Hey buddy I'm glad you like it. Regarding the *"Desired horizontal FOV"*, I just have 3 standard settings to select. You can actually key something different in that field. That setting is only needed to *"Calculate Vertical FOV"*. I just have that setting reset to *"90"* on start. I'll fix that in the next update to remember what you selected. But to answer your question no it is not needed after you *"Calculate Vertical FOV"*. The formula I use is *"hFoV = 2 * atan(tan(vFoV/2) * width/height)"*. Thanks for using the BF3 Config Utility!


----------



## Dev1lman (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Mindweaver. That helps a lot. One of the main reasons I guess I asked the question about FOV is because the game itself from within the game will not go higher than 90% and with the other utility  "BF3 settings editor" by realmware, Has to be running to supersede the ingame 90% field of view. Otherwise the FOV settings in BF3 maxes at 90% and stays at that until I turn on BF3 settings editor by Realmware. Just some extra info if it's not confusing coming from me. Lol


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2012)

Dev1lman said:


> Thanks Mindweaver. That helps a lot. One of the main reasons I guess I asked the question about FOV is because the game itself from within the game will not go higher than 90% and with the other utility  "BF3 settings editor" by realmware, Has to be running to supersede the ingame 90% field of view. Otherwise the FOV settings in BF3 maxes at 90% and stays at that until I turn on BF3 settings editor by Realmware. Just some extra info if it's not confusing coming from me. Lol



Thanks for the info! There utility is probably setting the config file to "read only" while there editor is open and until there editor saves. I'll do more testing may add a setting for the user to be able to set that file to "Read only". The only thing about that is you can't make any changes inside the game until you turn that setting off.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2012)

*New BF3 Config Utility 2.**1*

Change Log v2.1

Resolved multiple issues with the *Battlelog Browser*. The *Battlelog Browser* functions correctly now.
*"Desired horizontal FOV"* setting remembers what you selected to calculate FoV. _- Thanks Dev1lman_
Re-wrote some code to increase the *"BF3 Config Utility"* launch/load time.
Renamed the *"Open Battlelog Browser"* to *"Launch Battlelog Browser"* on the *"Advanced"* tab.
Added a call out to the *"Launch Battlelog Browser"* drop down from the *Tools* drop down menu.
Added a call out to the *"Launch Battlelog Browser"* button located on the *"Advanced"* tab.


----------



## Dev1lman (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Mindweaver I feel special. Ha. Your the greatest bro thanks for all the hard work you do for all of us. It makes BF3 a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2012)

Dev1lman said:


> Thanks Mindweaver I feel special. Ha. Your the greatest bro thanks for all the hard work you do for all of us. It makes BF3 a lot easier to deal with.



No problem!


----------



## blue.dot (May 17, 2012)

When I wanted to save a new profile I get error that user.cfg was not found in BF3 folder


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2012)

blue.dot said:


> When I wanted to save a new profile I get error that user.cfg was not found in BF3 folder



Are you using the latest version?


----------



## squeakeasy (May 22, 2012)

did anyone ever work out the benefit of the FXAA setting?

plenty of text about fxaa with the new nvidia drivers but I still can't get my head around the combination of settings to get it switched on (i'll assume for now the performance improvements over 4xmsaa are worth it)

fxaa flag enable + turn off anti-aliasing post ??
or flag enable + aa post as high etc


----------



## coolzed (Jun 1, 2012)

Mindweaver my love! 

I have a question for you that might be related to Bf3 settings in general.

How come some games my user.cfg is used and sometimes it's not executed by the game at all.

Reason why I'm asking is that sometimes I have 40-50fps on Kharg and other times I have 100 fps consistent. Just same server, same settings, same background software and everything.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2012)

coolzed said:


> Mindweaver my love!
> 
> I have a question for you that might be related to Bf3 settings in general.
> 
> ...



That is odd? Try dropping down the console during the game, and check to see if the console commands are enabled. The user.cfg file just loads console commands at start. During a game directly type in the commands from the "_*User.cfg File Direct input*_" section in the "*BF3 Config Utility*". to check and see what's going on.


----------



## coolzed (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

I started a game and went through the commands one by one.

And none of them were executed, to make sure I'm correct I took this shot:

http://i.imgur.com/GpEwf.jpg



Mindweaver said:


> That is odd? Try dropping down the console during the game, and check to see if the console commands are enabled. The user.cfg file just loads console commands at start. During a game directly type in the commands from the "_*User.cfg File Direct input*_" section in the "*BF3 Config Utility*". to check and see what's going on.



Update: I've suddenly started up a game where the more important commands (below) where functioning properly, then after 2 games the frame rate dropped down and I noticed them all going back to their default value (e.g. The opposite of what my User.cfg says).



> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 4, 2012)

coolzed said:


> Update: I've suddenly started up a game where the more important commands (below) where functioning properly, then after 2 games the frame rate dropped down and I noticed them all going back to their default value (e.g. The opposite of what my User.cfg says).



hey coolzed, Sorry I've been slow to respond.. I've been really busy. Ok on to your problem... It looks like you are using a different tool then the one I offer. I've only tested the settings in my "*BF3 Config Utility*" and they all get applied in game for me. But that's not to say I won't help you with your problem.  Try going into the dir and deleting the "_User.cfg_" and recreate it. and also ensure that the tool you are using isn't putting extra spaces in front of the commands.  Back in the day Doom, and Quake servers could disable console commands. Be sure this isn't happening as well. Not sure if this is true for BF3. 

*EDIT: You may want to ask that tool create as well. To give them a heads up. I know I would appreciate any feed back from users and I'm sure they would as well. It really helps out us coders.  It looks like a sold tool I may download it and play around with it as well. More mod tools the better! *


----------



## coolzed (Jun 5, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> hey coolzed, Sorry I've been slow to respond.. I've been really busy. Ok on to your problem... It looks like you are using a different tool then the one I offer. I've only tested the settings in my "*BF3 Config Utility*" and they all get applied in game for me. But that's not to say I won't help you with your problem.  Try going into the dir and deleting the "_User.cfg_" and recreate it. and also ensure that the tool you are using isn't putting extra spaces in front of the commands.  Back in the day Doom, and Quake servers could disable console commands. Be sure this isn't happening as well. Not sure if this is true for BF3.
> 
> *EDIT: You may want to ask that tool create as well. To give them a heads up. I know I would appreciate any feed back from users and I'm sure they would as well. It really helps out us coders.  It looks like a sold tool I may download it and play around with it as well. More mod tools the better! *



Yes, I did use an outside config for a while and I had the same issue and then I removed it completely and replaced it with your settings tool. The issue is still the same, no matter if it is self written or used by Bf3 Settings tool. So there have been no other software at hand here.

I should also say that I've only played on the same server where the config worked once and twice meanwhile on other server where a friends config worked perfectly fine mine just didn't.

I should note that some commands work as the "Render.DrawFps 0" works perfectly fine.

But the following are not: 


> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> Screenshot.Format png
> UI.DrawEnable 1
> ...



I'll play around some more, thank you for the response, everyone is a bit busy these days!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 5, 2012)

coolzed said:


> Yes, I did use an outside config for a while and I had the same issue and then I removed it completely and replaced it with your settings tool. The issue is still the same, no matter if it is self written or used by Bf3 Settings tool. So there have been no other software at hand here.
> 
> I should also say that I've only played on the same server where the config worked once and twice meanwhile on other server where a friends config worked perfectly fine mine just didn't.
> 
> ...



This is great feed back!  While you are testing how about remove all lines then add 1 and go into game, and test each line one by one.  I was also thinking.. I wonder if it needs to be in a certain order. Open the drop down command and start typing one of the commands and it should start populating all the commands that start with what you are typing and look at the order. It's a shot in the dark, but who knows? 

*EDIT: If it is the order then I can go in and change the order in which it is saved and apply it on the next update. *


----------



## coolzed (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm on it, I'll update this post with a reference screenshot and work from that!

I've gotten mixed results. I changed position of some lines and gotten that specific one going.
But the rest of them, still are not reading of the config.cfg.

_____________

Reference images:

http://i.imgur.com/OhSX3.jpg

I altered the position of the line* "WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0"* to be on the absolute bottom. Then added *"WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0"* above *"WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256"*.

This has resulted in:
*"WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0" *to be successfully deactivated - but Everything else are not affected, so the following commands are still not read and on default:



> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0





Mindweaver said:


> This is great feed back!  While you are testing how about remove all lines then add 1 and go into game, and test each line one by one.  I was also thinking.. I wonder if it needs to be in a certain order. Open the drop down command and start typing one of the commands and it should start populating all the commands that start with what you are typing and look at the order. It's a shot in the dark, but who knows?
> 
> *EDIT: If it is the order then I can go in and change the order in which it is saved and apply it on the next update. *



I've gone through the lines and the game does not read the user.cfg at all. I made a .cfg with the Bf3settings tool and deleted all but one line and the game did not read that single line at all.


----------



## marcosamerio (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all, someone the archive to do a backup that the program ask me at the begining, im still 

downloading the game and i dont have the archive, i wanna test the program.

Thanks a lot in advance

Bye


----------



## Olternaut (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi.

I just wanted to find out if you were able to figure out how to get the dialogue volume feature working in your utility.  No one has been able to figure that out yet.  Please let me know?  

Thanks.




Mindweaver said:


> *New BF3 Config Utility 2.**1*
> 
> Change Log v2.1
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2012)

Olternaut said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just wanted to find out if you were able to figure out how to get the dialogue volume feature working in your utility.  No one has been able to figure that out yet.  Please let me know?
> 
> Thanks.



Yea currently the *Dialogue Volume* feature does not work. This is an issue with BF3 not *BF3 Config Utility*. Thanks for posting!


----------



## atmospheric (Jul 7, 2012)

ultraex2003 said:


> hello guys
> 
> i have ati 5970
> 11.10+ 11.9 cap 4
> ...



same problem here: mouse sensitivity is set to 15, but the mouse is unplayable slow after joining the game. when restarting the tool the sensitivity is suddenly set to 0.


----------



## Dev1lman (Jul 28, 2012)

*Temp or perm fix bf3 standalone*

Mindweaver sorry but I know some of us have been waiting a long time for a editor update and standalone update for quiet some time and thanks for the work that you do but until you do fix your issues I have a tool  and it is the same thing and it uses firefox http://www.mediafire.com/?hluutxc9od4apcd and yes it works and uses less resources than having firefox web browser open. Video in action. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKPIdEf04GA&feature=related


----------



## echobravo (Jul 30, 2012)

hi, new guy here and im sorry for the stupid question but, if i use the battle log browser on the utility, will my game still load up and run?

i know that if i do not have the browser based battlelog up, my game will not launch and if i close it during the game, my game will also close.

thanks


----------



## Dev1lman (Jul 31, 2012)

echobravo said:


> hi, new guy here and im sorry for the stupid question but, if i use the battle log browser on the utility, will my game still load up and run?
> 
> i know that if i do not have the browser based battlelog up, my game will not launch and if i close it during the game, my game will also close.
> 
> thanks


 You can use the Battle log tool with or without the utility. But at the moment the battlelog browser Mindweaver has isn't working so useless to try.

 As for battle log running while playing BF3... Yes to load your game you have to have it running but as soon as you are on the deploy screen you can shut Battlelog and origin off neither one of those have to be running while you are playing the game. I have a good enough computer me so I don't worry about it but if your looking for extra processing power you can turn them off once at deploy screen.


----------



## Lorenzitto (Sep 11, 2012)

*update?*

I hope to see a 2.2 after this release of armored kill  !
Greetings!


----------



## chief-gunney (Sep 26, 2012)

*what does the dead zone setting mean and do*

as above


----------



## OHOMAFIAHD (Jun 26, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> *New! BF3 Config Utility v2.1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

